# How much time do you spend cleaning?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Do you consider your house clean? Do you have young kids? Pets?

I know it's hard to estimate how much time you spend cleaning when you are constantly interrupted (lol).

I'm just curious- from reading and talking to people, it seems like I need to spend WAYYY longer than some others in order to keep my house clean.


----------



## JacqNS (Feb 19, 2008)

I spend approximately 10 hours per week cleaning the house (not including laundry). I typically spend 1 hour/day Monday-Friday and a few hours per day on Saturday and Sunday.

I consider our house to be clean, organized, and mostly clutter free. I clean the kitchen and bathroom toilets/vanities every day (sweeping, wiping counters, etc.) and deep clean a room or two each day.

My current system "works" in that the house is up to my standards of cleanliness, but I feel like its too tedious at times.


----------



## JacqNS (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you looking for ways to cut down on the amount of time you spend cleaning? If so, I'd be happy to help you brainstorm some ideas if you tell me what your current routine is like.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Hmmm...sure, I'd be up for some tips.  I don't actually have a cleaning routine.

I have a daily schedule (that I just put in place about a week ago, but it revolves around ds1's school, so much of it has been in place all year. I'm just now making ds2 stick to it, basically.) I should say now that I hate routines/schedules. Monotony depresses me.

When I clean, I usually start in the kitchen. (We just recently got a dishwasher! yay!!) Every time I go in, there are dirty dishes not loaded, and the counters are dirty. I don't mind cleaning the bathroom at all, but I suppose I don't do it enough, just because of time. My main focus is that we have clean dishes, clean clothes (folding is not a priority to me, but seems to be to exdp), a not gross bathroom, and a not gross kitchen. After that, would be clean floors (which means picking up toys daily, sweeping daily, and mopping the kitchen every couple of days). But I rarely get past that by the end of the day. Decluttered surfaces would be fantastic, but that seems like a very distant goal. 

Part of my reason for this post - I'm wondering if I'm really inefficient at cleaning, or if my definition of "clean" is just not attainable for us at this point, or if my family is just a lot messier than other families. lol

Another reason is...*I* didn't have much of a problem with how clean the house was before (before the schedule, when I had less time to clean). I didn't think exdp (who I live with) had a problem with it, either. But he recently told me that "if I were a sahd, I'd find a way to get it clean." So part of it is wondering if it's even possible to do, kwim? I do resent him saying that. He always seemed to be so understanding about how hard it is to sahp.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Dh and I try to share some of the household duties.

He does a lot of grocery shopping, and he helps fold laundry. He also cleans up the dishes after dinner when he gets home. He's in charge of the garbage and recycling too. He sweeps often too. He hates cleaning the bathroom, so I do that.

I HATE schedules too, so keep this in mind...I'd write down everything that needs to be done on a daily and weekly basis and ask exdp what he would like to contribute. You shouldn't be expected to do 100% of everything and have him upset that things aren't done. I think it's fine to ask for help. Try to think of ways that you can get things done without them being on a 'schedule', just think of realistic ways that things can get done.

For instance,

clean the bathroom when the kids are bathing

fold laundry at night while watching a show

tidy the kitchen while things are cooking

vacuum the house in sections

find what works for you in washing clothes. Some people like doing one load a day and some others like doing it all in one day then taking a 2-3 day break from laundry.

It helps if I turn on music if I'm picking up toys, washing the floor etc.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Good ideas, but I already do most of that. lol. When the kids are bathing, it's the only time I have to pluck my eyebrows (lol), so I don't always use the time to clean. I fold the laundry when I'm in the living room and not needed by ds2- the problem with the laundry, I've decided, is that I don't mind folding the major stuff, but I hate doing the last few little things (unmatched socks, and other things that don't actually have a place they belong). When I'm cooking, I clean if I have time, but I rarely have time- I'm usually running late as it is, and then ds2 needs help or to be nursed, or I need to break up a fight.

Having music definitely helps. If I don't have music, I feel compelled to have the tv on (I have no idea why! lol), then I get sucked in and don't go as fast as I should.

I think part of the problem is that I'm not only trying to keep things clean, but I'm also trying to tidy up clutter that's been ongoing for years. I like to do projects (like reorganizing ds1's room, or going through all the clothes in my closet and getting rid of things that don't fit), way more than just general everyday cleaning.

And maybe I'm just really inefficient at cleaning! That's a possibility, for sure. I get overwhelmed easily with the clutter and messes, and I don't even know where to start sometimes.

And exdp is being really weird about the whole cleaning thing. Every time I talk about cleaning (asking for help or advice or whatever), he completely ignores me. He NEVER used to do that. I was hoping that he'd be willing to work with me to get all the clutter organized so it would be easier to stay on top of it, but he didn't even respond. We talk about other things, so I'm not sure what's up with this.


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

I have 2 medium/large dogs, 2 grown men, a 2 year old, and me in our home. I spend about 20 minutes a day cleaning (picking up toys and putting them away when we're done, running the vacuum, and unloading/loading the dishwasher) and one day a week I spend about 2 hours 'deep cleaning'. In that time I clean the fan blades, mop, dust all the surfaces, clean all the glass, scrub all the baseboards, and groom the dogs a bit. Lol, everyone makes fun of me because of my neat freakness. Our house borders on obscenely clean/immaculate most of the time - lol, but I'm OCD which is a HUGE part of it.


----------



## SoulCakes (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevaMajka*
> 
> When the kids are bathing, it's the only time I have to pluck my eyebrows (lol), so I don't always use the time to clean.


I do this too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSlingMama*
> 
> I have 2 medium/large dogs, 2 grown men, a 2 year old, and me in our home. I spend about 20 minutes a day cleaning (picking up toys and putting them away when we're done, running the vacuum, and unloading/loading the dishwasher) and one day a week I spend about 2 hours 'deep cleaning'. In that time I clean the fan blades, mop, dust all the surfaces, clean all the glass, scrub all the baseboards, and groom the dogs a bit. Lol, everyone makes fun of me because of my neat freakness. Our house borders on obscenely clean/immaculate most of the time - lol, but I'm OCD which is a HUGE part of it.


If I could keep the obnoxiously clean in just 20 minutes a day plus weekends, my house would be amazing! It takes a lot longer than that for me, and I don't know if I'm just slow or my house is super dusty or what (it's certainly not because I have too much house -- our flat is 800 sq ft). When I try to keep the house as clean as I want it, it's a part time job -- three hours a day, I'd say. But the great thing is that I never have to "deep clean" because there's nothing TO deep clean. Alas, I always get sick of that much work after a month and then the house falls into complete disarray. I haven't found a happy medium yet.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSlingMama*
> 
> I spend about 20 minutes a day cleaning (picking up toys and putting them away when we're done, running the vacuum, and unloading/loading the dishwasher) and one day a week I spend about 2 hours 'deep cleaning'. In that time I clean the fan blades, mop, dust all the surfaces, clean all the glass, scrub all the baseboards, and groom the dogs a bit.


How in the world do you get so much done in so little time?!?!? Picking up toys, sweeping, dishes/counters, laundry and other various daily things take me WELL over an hour (probably more like 2 if I want to get it all done).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulCakes*
> 
> If I could keep the obnoxiously clean in just 20 minutes a day plus weekends, my house would be amazing! It takes a lot longer than that for me, and I don't know if I'm just slow or my house is super dusty or what (it's certainly not because I have too much house -- our flat is 800 sq ft). When I try to keep the house as clean as I want it, it's a part time job -- three hours a day, I'd say.


I'm so glad that there's somebody else in the same boat I'm in!

I am seriously beginning to wonder what is wrong here that I can't get things done as quickly as others can! I guess I DO need some cleaning tips!


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

2 hours a week probably, not including washing and folding laundry. I have a 6 year old son who can mostly pick up after himself and a 3 1/2 year old daughter who is disabled and cannot make messes. ;-) So that's mostly bathrooms and the kitchen. I vacuum and sweep/mop probably once a week. I do most of the "straightening up" after the kids are in bed. It only takes 5-10 minutes. I have a small house and not a lot of clutter so that helps. And no pets.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I average thirty to forty minutes a day if its not laundry day.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

SInce moving house and having to get rid of a ton of things and move into a smaller dwelling. I find that cleaning takes far less time. It also helps that the kitchen over-looks the living room, dining room and office. Before our kitchen was tucked away in a corner away from everything, so I found if I needed to keep an eye on things/people I couldn't be in the kitchen cleaning/cooking. So because of this, my kitchen was a HUGE mess that took an hour to tidy at night. Now our kitchen is half the size, but we've gotten rid of a ton of dishes, so clean up is easier. It also is so much easier to clean when you can still stay apart of the conversation and watch the kids.

So my advice? Have a yard sale and junk out a ton of stuff. Get rid of any un-used furniture. Think simple. All this stuff we have in our homes makes it so difficult to keep everything clean.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Way too much time and it is never enough.







3 kids, soon to be 4, 2 furry pets, and a DH who leaves just as much of a mess as one of the kids. On a crazy day it might only be an hour and that wouldn't get everything done. I would say my house is eh, not spotless by any means but usually decent enough, somedays.

I run the dishwasher usually twice a day. A regular day would be 2 loads of laundry, up to 5 isn't uncommon one a week though, sheets and LOTS of towels. My kids seem make messes every 5 minutes. I fold and put away when I have time, piles of laundry are ok in my book as long as they are clean. I tidy up the kitchen every night before bed, same with the toys. I try to make sure everything is put away or nearly put away, like I'll sort laundry at night and leave a basket outside bedrooms where kids are sleeping. I don't vacuum every other day then the floor starts getting really nasty, I mop every 4 days. I really could do it more, the kitchen really could be done every other day but I just can't make that happen. Everything else happens on a as need basis, bathroom is gross then I'll spend 20 minutes on it.

I hate clutter so I my house isn't full of crap. I do go through things often and declutter. When I do that then it means falling behind on basic house stuff, I can't make everything fit into my schedule.


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

2 kids (teens), one DH, and ~ 1,200 square foot flat w/ ~ 88% efficiency (meaning actually about 900 square feet). They share the work. The kids wear uniforms to school, so during the week they don't generate a lot of laundry. We do not have an automaruc dish-washer or a dryer.

So, about 2 hours a day if you include laundry, but divided across 4 people.

Morning - 45 min - 2 people - so ~ 20 min per person

- I clear prev night's dishes from drying rack (~ 5 min) & DH washes breakfast dishes (15 or 20 min)

- We both hang laundry that we washed in the machine the night before (~ 10-20 min)

- I make the bed & do brief tidy of common living areas (5 min)

Afternoons ~ 30 min, 2 kids [15 min each]

- kids vacuum, & sometimes dust (~ 10-15 min) & take down laundry (~10 min) & clear breakfast dishes (~ 5 min)

Evening ~ 40 min - 2 people [20 min each]

- someone does dinner dishes (includes wiping dining table, kitchen counters & sweeping) - ~ 30 minutes & someone does the recycling (5 min) and trash (5 min)

Laundry folding - everyone is supposed to - ~ 10 minutes (4 people)

DH usually puts clothes in the washing machine before we go to bed (5 min)

Weekends 70 minutes

- we clean bedrooms (40 minutes) and clean bathrooms (30 minutes)


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

It really depends on my energy level. Lately I've been dragging, so it takes a lot longer than it should. Picking up toys is a constant thing (which really means I need to put some away again!) The kitchen is usually a 2 x a day thing, though I would prefer just to stay on top of it. It is also where my youngest naps, so that keeps me out of it sometimes when I would otherwise be able to keep up with it. The bathroom- I clean when the kids take a bath, but sometimes it gets away from me- my laundry is in there as well and sometimes (today for instance) I am so backed up that I put clean baskets of laundry in the shower until I can get to them. (We had a flood when the washer standpipe got clogged, everything had to be washed/rewashed... I'm totally overwhelmed today.) I'll probably spend about an hour tonight folding the laundry.

When my house is properly decluttered and cleaned to start with, it takes me maybe 45 minutes a day spread out. When it is not, it can take three times that long.

I have a dumpster ordered for delivery in the next couple weeks, I will probably toss a TON of stuff and cleaning will again be manageable. If you find yourself overwhelmed and getting behind on cleaning, it is the first suggestion I would have- ditch most of the unnecessary stuff in your home.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawncayden*
> 
> So my advice? Have a yard sale and junk out a ton of stuff. Get rid of any un-used furniture. Think simple. All this stuff we have in our homes makes it so difficult to keep everything clean.


I definitely need to do this. When we moved out here, we could only bring what would fit in a medium u-haul truck. It's been 5 years, and we've gone and cluttered it all up again. lol

You saw the toys in the living room, right? That's about half of them- my mom put half in storage when she was here. It's much easier to clean up toys now than it was before. So yeah, I can see how less stuff overall would be helpful. Decluttering is stressful, but I'm determined to do it!!


----------



## ltlmrs (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSlingMama* I spend about 20 minutes a day cleaning (picking up toys and putting them away when we're done, running the vacuum, and unloading/loading the dishwasher)


It only takes you 20 minutes to do all this?







You must have this incredibly streamlined because it takes me at least 20 minutes to just unload/load the dishwasher, handwash pots and pans and wipe the counters (forget about sweeping the kitchen floor!) after supper and at least 15 minutes to run the vacuum through our two bedroom apartment. And picking up the toys with Ladybug usually takes a full 15 minutes (even though she doesn't have that many toys!).

For me, if the apartment is decluttered (it is in pretty good shape, though not "minimalist" by any means) and I've been on top of everything, it usually takes me about an hour and a half to two hours to maintain it (laundry, bathroom, kitchen, MM chores, keeping the toys picked up, and sweeping the floors). This does not include cooking meals, but it does include my daily kitchen chores like starting a new batch of kefir. But, I am pretty low energy so I move slowly. On days like today, when everything has been pretty much neglected for two weeks because I've had *no* energy (when I'm ill the bare minimum I try to do is run the dishwasher and the washing machine, I wish I could do more but I can't even cook. But, it turns out I have low iron and I've started Floradix and chlorophyll so hopefully that will help me have fewer down days) and the apartment will still not be clean. My goal is to get it back in shape by Saturday so that we can start on our normal routine again.


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

It takes me about 3 minutes to run the sweeper over all the floors and 2 minutes or so to pick up all the toys and toss them in their appropriate baskets. The other 15 minutes is spent unloading/loading the dishwasher and hand washing the few things we have that can't go through the dishwasher. I didn't think it was such a crazy time frame but I guess it kind of is for some. I'm not sure what the difference is - maybe it's just because I've been doing it so long I'm used to it and can move faster? I have no clue.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I had 2 ladies come and help me get prepped and organized for a party, and I can say that some people are just faster than others. Personally, I have a 20 month old and a 6 yo to distract me. Plus, and my brain is thinking about other things while I'm cleaning. I working on The House That Cleans Itself right now to try to cut back my cleaning time because I'm struggling as well. I also got rid of 2011 things in 2011 (I already reached 2011) and it is definitely getting easier. I can see progress. Lots of progress. We have a party coming up at our house in 2 weeks, and I am not stressing about how the house will get clean. A lot of our messes come from dd carrying crap around... like the lid to a pan and depositing it in another room. Also we stick stuff over gates to be cleaned up later, and sometimes by the end of the day, I am too tired to put them away.

Well, speaking of cleaning, dh is putting the little one to bed. I need to get my big girl in bed and run around and clean up!


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I did some massive decluttering before and after dd2(18m) was born, so now the house is pretty bare as far as non-toy *stuff* goes and I'm not constantly putting xyz back in the room it belongs in. I have toy bins in both the living room and girls' bedroom and I heard the toys toward the closest bin with my feet which dd2 thinks is a hilarious game. I do try to dust and vacuum each bedroom and do a once over of the bathroom once a week during dd2's nap. In addition to that I do a load of clothes and a load of diapers, basic post meal kitchen/dining room clean up and I vacuum the high traffic areas every day. I would say it's between one and two hours per day of cleaning a little here and a little there. Dd1(8) helps clean up toys and dust or fold and put away laundry before she goes to bed, as well.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

We have two teens, a pre-teen and a dog. I spend 30 minutes twice a day cleaning and our house is usually very clean. The floors get swept every day and washed once or twice a week. The bathrooms get a light clean every day and a deep clean once a week. The living, dining and bedrooms get dusted and cleaned once a week. The kitchen gets cleaned every day, deep cleaned as necessary.

The every day stuff I tend to do first thing in the morning when I get up. Then each day of the week has one area that I work on and usually doesn't take me more than 15 minutes. At night I tidy up and put things away so that the cleaning will be easy the next morning.

It helps in some ways that my kids are older now. They are more able to clean up after themselves but they don't always do it. I clean with ENJO and that cuts my cleaning time way down and does a better job than the stuff I used to use.

I like having a clean house and it really helps me to have a routine.


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

hmm.

Do you consider your house clean?

Yes. I wish we didn't have carpet throughout, as I would prefer to have the bare timber floors that are beneath it (we rent), and so we do vacuum regularly. I prefer to sweep with a broom and wipe with a cloth and some water/tea tree oil, so I would prefer the timber floors for sure!

But, other than that, yes, the house is clean. It is also tidy. It's a very small house, so tidy is really important to me. I tidy several times throughout the day -- starting when I wake up -- and then I do my deep clean for that day. Monday is deep clean of the bathroom and mud room; Tuesday I deep clean the kitchen (scrubbing the fridge, etc); Wednesday is dust/vacuum the rest of the house.

I would say that I spend about 1-1.5 hrs a day in cleaning and tidying. Deep cleaning seems to take about 20-30 minutes (a lot of scrubbing walls and ceilings, window sills, etc to get rid of mold -- it's a wet environment), and tidying -- which includes dishes, laundry, making beds, wiping things down, sweeping floors, etc -- takes up the remaining time.

I like the house clean and tidy. means a lot to me. 

Do you have young kids?

Yes, one 3-yr old.

_Pets?_

No. We are considering a dog or a cat, but we're not ready to take on a pet at this point. And, I'm not interested in poop detail.


----------



## IsaFrench (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks all for posting these, it confirms what I suspected,

- I am VERY slow moving

- I need to go though a MASSIVE decluttering event

MM lists have helped to some extent as well as reading other websites to pick up tips

(I'm very comfortable with my daily routine, still stuggle with the weekly one but now and then surprise myself with un-prompted deep cleaing bits in short busts- MM style- that I know would be on a montly or quarterly list - flylady like)


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, I am emerging from 12 weeks of awful morning sickness and have just started getting back into a routine. The house is a mess, dh did a great job keeping up with the kids, cooking, laundry, but not the cleaning.

I am still moving slowly, but I try to work 15 minutes at a time, 4 times a day. So, an hour. Yesterday, I spent the whole hour getting the bathroom cleaned up. Today, I tackled the laundry room and kitchen. It is slow going.

We have very little clutter around, just dirt. I have a list of chores sorted by priority and have been working my way through. When the house is clean, I spend less time fussing, maybe 30-45 minutes a day and I work fast and efficiently.

I like a clean house, but don't have the patience to muck around with it too much. We have 3 kids, no pets. It is a small house, too and that helps keep the job manageable.


----------



## NikonMama (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSlingMama*
> 
> I spend about 20 minutes a day cleaning (picking up toys and putting them away when we're done, running the vacuum, and unloading/loading the dishwasher) and one day a week I spend about 2 hours 'deep cleaning'


Same here. I have the advantage of having a 12 year old that picks up his own toys, unloads the dishwasher for me, and folds and puts away his own clothes. I load the dishwasher really quick as we are cleaning up from dinner, and that only takes about 10 minutes. Otherwise I just do some general pickup in the evening. I only vacuum once a week (not often enough, but I HATE vacuuming). Laundry doesn't really take me any time at all, and I don't consider it cleaning b/c I fold it while I'm watching tv at night.

I have a 12 year old boy, DH, 3 cats, and 2 dogs. I do consider our house to be clean. We recently moved from a larger house, so we got rid of ALL of our clutter. There really isn't anything to pick up b/c of that.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I work from home so having things clean and tidy makes my life a lot easier. I can't focus on work as well if there are piles of things lying around or jobs that need to be done. I enjoy my days more when things look good and are easy to find.

Decluttering on a regular basis is essential for me and so is having a routine. I also take advantage of days when I have lots of energy and some free time to get jobs done. This morning my son and I washed most of the windows, inside and out - not a big priority but wow, does it look good now! It took us about an hour. I have taught my kids how to do a lot of jobs and they are now old enough that they can do a decent job when asked to spend 15 minutes at something. If all four of us spend 15 minutes cleaning, that is an hour's worth of chores done. They don't see it now but I think I am doing my kids a favour by teaching them how to take care of a home now. They may have the option to hire someone to do their chores for them when they are adults but I don't want them to be dependent on someone else taking care of them.


----------



## olaz-b (Mar 16, 2011)

After many years of stressing out about cleaning and keeping on top of it all, I have come to accept that we are not neat and organized, and that's OK. Now, I feel a lot less stress in our lives, which is usually quite the opposite for other people. However, I have many friends who say that they enjoy coming over to our house because we are real and don't put on a show. I'm in no way putting down anyone on here, I'm just saying that we are the way we are and if others don't like it, we're OK with that.

When it comes to cleaning, I make sure that dishes are washed and put away daily, laundry gets done a couple of times a week, vacuuming gets done a couple of times a month, and others things when I feel the dirty thresh hold has passed. I've come to accept that once something is deep cleaned (eg. microwave), it looks fantastic for a couple of days, then it has a plateau of "not bad" for a couple of weeks, then it gets gross, so, I clean it. If I wanted it to look fantastic all the time, I'd be cleaning it every couple of days, but I'm OK with it looking just fine for a couple of weeks, therefore I only end up cleaning it once in a while. To me, that's less stressful than having to worry about it every couple of days. It works for us and it lets us do the things we really enjoy, like running our homestead and playing with our DS.

BTW I really enjoyed the book "A Perfect Mess - The hidden benefits of disorder, how crammed closets, cluttered offices, and on-the-fly planning make the world a better place" by Eric Abrahamson and David H Freedman.


----------



## ridillaster81 (Aug 2, 2011)

I usually spend half of most days cleaning. Dishes, laundry, sweeping, picking up toys, and much more! I only have a two bdrm house! I have a 2 and a 4 year old, and they mess it right back up. I feel like it never ends!!! I also have a husband that works long, hard hours, and he rarely does a thing. I'm semi-okay with that because I know how hard he works, but I feel like he could do more. By nature, I am a clean person: I cannot stand to have dirty kitchens and bathrooms. I sometimes have clean clothes in my room for a week before I get around to putting them away. I am interupted at least every 5-10 minutes for something from my two boys. I just keep on trucking, I guess!


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

it's gotten a ton better since we moved to a new apartment as we were able to take a few days before moving in to really really deep clean (like washing the walls, all the windows, scrubbing baseboards and cupboards etc). it made a huge difference to my motivation to keep up with the cleaning. we also really decluttered and have enough space now that things all have a proper place, as opposed to just crammed in where ever there was room!

it's not perfect though. my dh's office/ my art room is still pretty awful... i tend to put any small items and paperwork, random stuff, in there. the living room, bedrooms, bathroom and sometimes kitchen are generally good.

overall, probably about 30-60 min a day. my last mega cleaning day (bathroom, bedrooms, floors) was about 60-90 min worth of work, and i try to do that twice a week (the other day would be kitchen, hallways, laundry room etc). a couple days a week i don't do more than some dishes and sweeping.

my dh is pretty good about doing the chores that are his, _once they've become habit. _i had to shove an awful lot to get to the point that i don't have to even ask. he automatically does almost all the dishes, laundry, and will participate in cleaning days. it would never in a million years occur to him to vacuum or wipe down the vanity or sweep the kitchen floor though...


----------

